# Bags and stock struts (Mk5)?



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I'm new to air ride, I'm looking to piece together an air kit for my mk5 jetta. I've looked at air ride before never really looked into it, now I see that there is no struts like a coilover set up. I'm curious if the stock struts could be used (which I'm sure they can) but how low will it go with them? I see most of you use coilover struts. 
also which bags are best to be used for a mk5 set up from Mason Tech's site? the universal one or one of those single convoltued bags?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh no!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bags and stock struts (Mk5)? (Minor_Threat)*

I havent seen a mark 5 yet do OEM struts w. Aerosport bags, but the majoirty of the people that have done it w. the OEM struts normally bottom the strut out before they get low enough and end up upgrading quickly after that.
i'd say a good 98% of the people running some type of coilover/strut w. a bag around/over it is using a Uvair Aerosport that can be picked up from various places, airassisted.com, baak2basics, etc.
you will also need the adapter plates they sell w. them.
I'd say hold out to either get mason tech sig series, bagyards, or do a FK/ K spec and aerosports and call it a day.


_Modified by Still Fantana at 7:57 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Bags and stock struts (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I havent seen a mark 5 yet do OEM struts w. Aerosport bags, but the majoirty of the people that have done it w. the OEM struts normally bottom the strut out before they get low enough and end up upgrading quickly after that.
i'd say a good 98% of the people running some type of coilover/strut w. a bag around/over it is using a Uvair Aerosport that can be picked up from various places, airassisted.com, baak2basics, etc.
you will also need the adapter plates they sell w. them.
I'd say hold out to either get mason tech sig series, bagyards, or do a FK/ K spec and aerosports and call it a day.

_Modified by Still Fantana at 7:57 PM 6-18-2009_


that sounds like a better plan than piecing together a DIY air ride kit, I just wasn't sure about the struts, bottomed out stock struts will ride like complete ****. I'm gonna take a look at baak2basics site and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bags and stock struts (Minor_Threat)*

Any of the sites i mentioned _usually_ have great customer service so they'd be able to help you piece the management and fittings stuff.
You still need to think about digital or analog management; compressors, guages, valves or manifold valve block, etc.
Do some reading, there are a TON of mark V build ups on here and almost all of them have a complete listing of what they are running.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Bags and stock struts (Still Fantana)*

valve blocks, I've replaced many of those in S class mercedes. 
In a way I'm sort of familar with air ride since most mercedes have air suspension also called airmatic. 
I do have several air struts sitting around with leaking fittings at the top, I'm curious if I can use any parts off of them 
I'm looking to go not too crazy with my air ride kit, just so I can get low and raise it. maybe make a cool tank setup in the trunk or something. I still have a bunch of reading to do. 


_Modified by Minor_Threat at 6:58 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Wont work, i contimplated doing it with my bilstien sport shocks and even with the bags air completly down it would have only been half an inch lower then my H&R super sport springs.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

The A3 has the same setup and even with the bags completed aired out on stock stuts, I was only ~1" lower than stock and it rode like CRAP. Don't do it.

Aired up:








Aired down:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

not a good idea I see, I just don't want to throw 1300 bucks down the drain with a coilover strut and not use the coilover, thats the thing thats killing me. Unless is anyone using V-maxx struts?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Minor_Threat)*

Thanks for throwin or name out there. 

Yes quite a few people have used V-max... you're not gonna have the best ride quality but it'll go lower than stock struts. Jsut find a coilover setup you like that is within your price range that has strut tubes less than 2.14" in diameter ( which most do) and you'll be set to use the Aerosports. You'll eventually need a notch so keep that in mind.
Personally I like FK coilovers... they can be had cheap (NGPRacing.com) and they go just as low as any without compromising ride quality...
Let me know if I can be of any further assistance!
Brandon


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

well theres a new coilover setup called raceland, which I read reviews in the mk3 forums about which ride a little better than v-maxx. I'm thinking about picking up a set for my mk3 and some reason the mk5 coils are cheaper. I'm thinking about using the coilover set up for now and then upgrading to bags but slowly piece it together since I'm in no hurry to get my bag setup going, I still have my mk3 that goes into paint next week to pay for.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_not a good idea I see, I just don't want to throw 1300 bucks down the drain with a coilover strut and not use the coilover, thats the thing thats killing me. Unless is anyone using V-maxx struts?


why not buy bagyards? youll go low, retain excellent driving quality and be totally stoked to drive on awesome struts. 








thats my car with bagyard fronts, and universal air rear bags, and oem rear shocks. road like a dream, went low as hell, and i was never happier, dont piss the money away on a coilover kit when you could buy something 1000 times better quality. 
pm [email protected] if you're interested


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_

why not buy bagyards? youll go low, retain excellent driving quality and be totally stoked to drive on awesome struts. 








thats my car with bagyard fronts, and universal air rear bags, and oem rear shocks. road like a dream, went low as hell, and i was never happier, dont piss the money away on a coilover kit when you could buy something 1000 times better quality. 
pm [email protected] if you're interested

will do, that seems like an awesome way to go


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_

why not buy bagyards? youll go low, retain excellent driving quality and be totally stoked to drive on awesome struts. 








thats my car with bagyard fronts, and universal air rear bags, and oem rear shocks. road like a dream, went low as hell, and i was never happier, dont piss the money away on a coilover kit when you could buy something 1000 times better quality. 
pm [email protected] if you're interested

big x2 on what tuddy said!


----------

